# تركيبة فائقة الجودة تم اختيارها بعناية تحتوي على خلاصة زيت البنفسج وزيوت طبيعية درجة



## مسوقة26 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

عرض بمناسبة الاعلان لمدة اسبوعين 

تاريخ البداية 

الأربعاء 7 ديسمبر 2011 ميلادى - الموافق - 11 محرم 1433 هجرى 


اشتري 6 حبة زيت البنفسج واحصلي على علبة مجانية 

اشتري 12 حبة زيت البنفسج واحصلي على علبتين مجانية 


والشحن مجاني على شركة زاجل الى مناطق المملكة 






زيت البنفسج للشعر العلبة الاصلية المعروف في قناة بداية وعالم حواء بسعر مميز جدا 


العلبة 120 ريال 























فوائد الزيت


يطول الشعر
ينعم الشعر
يزيل القشرة
يوقف تقصف الشعر
يلمع الشعر


تركيبة الزيت تتكون من 

تركيبة فائقة الجودة تم اختيارها بعناية تحتوي على خلاصة زيت البنفسج وزيوت طبيعية درجة أولي لتعيد للشعر قوته وحيويتة 



طريقة استخدام الزيت 

رجي القارورة جيدا قبل الاستخدام حتى يتم مزج الزيوت مع بعضها البعض ثم تدلك فروة الرأس جيدا لمدة 5 دقائق 
واتركية من 2 الى 3 ساعات ثم اغسليه بالماء الدافئ كرري العملية لمدة أسبوع ثم يوم بعد يوم .

الزيت مصرح من وزارة التجارة 

انتاج مصنع شموخ القصيم الادوات التجميل 
المملكة العربية السعودية تصريح رقم ( 8465 ) 


للاستفسار على الرقم 


0566551521

في حالة لم يتم الرد نرجو ارسال رسالة


----------

